# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հեռուստատեսություն, Ռադիո, Տպագիր մամուլ > Սերիալներ >  Fargo/Ֆարգո

## Ռուֆուս

Վերջապես թողարկվեց այս տարվա ամենաերկար սպասված սերիալի առաջին սերիան.



*Ֆարգո* 
Հիմնված է Էթան և Ջոել Քոենների Ֆարգո ֆիլմի վրա
Գլխավոր դերերում՝ Բիլլի Բոբ Թորնթոն և Մարտին Ֆրիմեն
Ժանրը՝ սև կոմեդիա, կրիմինալ դրամա
IMDB գնահատականը՝ 9.4
Rotten Tomatoes-ի գնահատականը՝ 100%

Քոեն եղբայրների ֆիլմերի ֆանատները կհիշեն աղմկահարույց Ֆարգո ֆիլմը, որն անմիջապես իր տեղը բոլոր ժամանակների լավագույն ֆիլմերի ցանկում: Ֆարգո սերիալը հիմնված է ֆիլմի վրա: Ուրիշ բան չեմ կարող ասել, որովհետև ես էլ դեռ չեմ հասցրել դիտել  :Jpit:

----------

Jarre (21.04.2014), Lusina (12.06.2014), Malxas (17.04.2014), Yellow Raven (18.04.2014), Գյուլխ (24.04.2014)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ավելի fucked up սերիալ հնարավոր չէ պատկերացնել: Նայել պարտադիր  :Love:

----------

Jarre (21.04.2014)

----------


## Արամ

․․․բլին արա․․․չգիտեմ ինչ ասեմ․․․
Ռուֆի գրածը կարդացի, ասի նեուժելի բացի fucked up-ից ուրիշ բան չուներ ասելու․․․․
ժողովուրդ արդարա․․․․լրիվ fucked up սերիալ ա․․․որը նայելուց հետո ուղեղդ էլ ա fucked դառնում․․․
Արա ախր շատ լավնա, թե՛ դերասանական խաղը, թե՛ օպերատորական աշխատանքը․․․
իսկ սցենարը՝ մմմ․․․․չեմ ասի։ 
Պարտադի՛ր նայել։  :Love: 

Եթե մի 5 սերիա էլ սենց կարծիք ունենամ էս ֆիլմի մասին ուրեմն իմ նայած լավագույն սերիալը կլինի։

----------

Jarre (21.04.2014), Ռուֆուս (20.04.2014)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Առաջին սեզոնն ընդամենը 5 սերիա է, դեռ հայտնի չէ, երկրորդ սեզոն կլինի թե չէ  :Jpit: 

Ես արդեն չգիտեմ ինչ ձևի պրոմոթ անեմ, մոռացեք Դեքստերը, BB-ն, GoT-ը, True Detective-ը, House of Cards-ն ու մյուս սերիալները, եթե սերիալ, ապա միայն Ֆարգո  :Jpit:

----------

Jarre (21.04.2014), Արամ (20.04.2014)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Սա էլ թրեյլերը, չնայած բացարձակ ոչինչ չի ասում սերիալի մասին  :Smile:

----------


## Վահե-91

> Առաջին սեզոնն ընդամենը 5 սերիա է, դեռ հայտնի չէ, երկրորդ սեզոն կլինի թե չէ


10 սերիա ա

----------

Ռուֆուս (20.04.2014)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> 10 սերիա ա


Ճիշտ ա, բա ինչի՞ վիկիում չեն գրել: Համ էլ նայեցի՞ր  :Jpit:

----------


## Արամ

Մի քիչ մանրամասնեմ էլի․․․

Սկսենք․․․

*Օպերատորական աշխատանք*
Ճիշտ ա էս հարցում ես էդքան էլ կոմպետենտ չեմ, բայց որպես շարքային դիտող ասեմ, որ շատ տեսարաններ կան, որոնք ձգձվող են(էդ մի քիչ հետո կմանրամասնեմ), բայց օպերատորական հոյակապ աշխատանքի շնորիվ ընդհանրապես չես զգում էդ տեսարանների դանդաղությունը ու ծանրությունը։ Ոպշմ, կատարյալ աշխատանք ա, ես միշտ էդ ծանր/դանդաղ տեսարրաներից զզվել եմ, բայց ստեղ էդ ամենինչը նենց սահուն ա գնում, որ չես էլ զգում։

*Դերասսաններ*
Ընտիր դերասսաներ են։ Ճիշտ ա Լեստեռի ախպերը էդքան էլ լավը չի, բայց հուսով եմ հաջորդ սերիաներում ուշքի կգա։ Գլխավոր դերերում Մարտին Ֆրիման ու Բիլի Տորնտոն(!!!!)․․․վերջինս ուղղակի սպանում ա իրա կերեպարով։ Հատուկ ուշադրություն կարելի ա դարձնել Մոլլի-ի դերասանին, ճիշտ ա տենց էլ չգտա ով ա, բայց ահավոր լավ ա խաղում։

*Սցենար
*Ֆիլմը ոտից գլուխ համեմված ա սև հումորով։ Էս առանձին թեմայա լրիվ, կնայեք՝ կհասկանք։
+ դրան Ֆիլմում <<լավ>> կերպարներ չկան արա․․․․գժվելու բանա․․․․սաղ մի յանի վրա տարած են․․լրիվ անտիհեռո են սաղ
Ու ամենակայֆը էն ա, ինչ տիպի ֆանտազյոռ ուզում ես եղեի, ինչ ուզում ես պատկերացրա․․․․էն լուծումները ինչը որ ֆիլմում են տված
"խրեն" ուզնաետ․․․ամեն ինչ սպասելի ա էդ ֆիլմից, չգիտես ո՞վ ա լավը, ո՞վ ա վատը ու չգիտես ով ինչի ա ընդունակ․․․խելագառվել կարելի ա․․․․բլյա
Բա տենաք ոնց են կերպարները մատուցում․․․․վերջնա․․․․ասենք կերպարներին միանգամից նենց էս ընկալում, որ սկսում եմ ամեն մեկի կյանքը վերապրել․․․

Հլա դու պատկերացրա էլի, որ ես էսքան բան եմ գրել մի հատ ֆիլմի մասին․․․․․էսի հաստատ MUST WATCH ա․․․

----------

Freeman (21.04.2014), Աթեիստ (21.04.2014), մարիօ (21.04.2014), Ռուֆուս (21.04.2014)

----------


## Վահե-91

> Ճիշտ ա, բա ինչի՞ վիկիում չեն գրել: Համ էլ նայեցի՞ր


չէ, բայց էսքանից հետո ամոթ ա չնայեմ  :Jpit:

----------


## Freeman

> Ես արդեն չգիտեմ ինչ ձևի պրոմոթ անեմ, մոռացեք Դեքստերը, BB-ն, GoT-ը, True Detective-ը, House of Cards-ն ու մյուս սերիալները, եթե սերիալ, ապա միայն Ֆարգո


Քաշում եմ  :LOL:

----------


## Nihil

էս ինչ էր....՜  :LOL: 
Եթե ինձ նման քիչ սերիալ նայող մարդուն դուր ա եկել, մյուսներին հաստատ դուր կգա ու կգա:
Billy Bob Thornton-ը իր կերպարով ստիպեց ինձ, որ ես անհամբեր նստեմ և սպասեմ հաջորդ սերիային:

----------

Արամ (21.04.2014), Ռուֆուս (21.04.2014)

----------


## Alphaone

Հայեր, դեռ սկզբի 20 րոպեն եմ նայել, ահավոր նյարդերիս վրա ազդում է, ո՞նց ա դուր եկել  :Sad:

----------

impression (16.06.2014)

----------


## Արամ

> Հայեր, դեռ սկզբի 20 րոպեն եմ նայել, ահավոր նյարդերիս վրա ազդում է, ո՞նց ա դուր եկել


Ռազվո՞դ  :Angry2:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Հայեր, դեռ սկզբի 20 րոպեն եմ նայել, ահավոր նյարդերիս վրա ազդում է, ո՞նց ա դուր եկել

----------

Alphaone (21.04.2014), LisBeth (21.04.2014), Nihil (21.04.2014), Sagittarius (21.04.2014), Աթեիստ (21.04.2014), Արամ (21.04.2014), Նիկեա (19.10.2014)

----------


## Sagittarius

էս շոուի հումորը էն կարգի սև ա, որ եթե ուլտրամասիվ սև անցքը իրա հարևանությամբ լիներ, սովաԺ կմնար:

բայց մի շտապեք, դեռևս մենակ պիլոտն ա հելել, գաղափար չունեմ, թե ինչ ուղղությամբ ա զարգանալու:

----------


## LisBeth

> 


էսի էն սրտի հովարանք մամենդն ա... լավն ա, եթե չբռնեն հաջորդ սերիաներից ք**մեջ անեն

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ինչի՞ եք տենց պեսիմիստական տրամադրված: Լավն ա լինելու, առանց մի գրամ կասկածելու  :Jpit:

----------


## LisBeth

> Ինչի՞ եք տենց պեսիմիստական տրամադրված: Լավն ա լինելու, առանց մի գրամ կասկածելու


հա դե փորձը ցույց ա տալիս որ եթե պեսիմիստական ես տրամադրվում, ամեն դեպքում չես հիասթափվի, կամ հաճելիորեն կզարմանաս, կամ էլ կմտածես որ ճիշտ էիր:

----------


## Alphaone

> 


Մինչև վերջ նայեցի, մոտս լրիվ  :Love:  վիճակ ա, ուղղակի գլխավոր հերոսի անօգնական, բույս կերպարն ու կնոջ բամբասանքը սկզբում մի այլ կարգի վանում էին  :Jpit:

----------


## Արամ

> Մինչև վերջ նայեցի, մոտս լրիվ  վիճակ ա, ուղղակի գլխավոր հերոսի անօգնական, բույս կերպարն ու կնոջ բամբասանքը սկզբում մի այլ կարգի վանում էին


Cancel Ռազվոդ։

----------

Alphaone (21.04.2014), մարիօ (22.04.2014)

----------


## Alphaone

Ինձ ամենաշատը քիլլերի կերպարը դուր եկավ, չեմ ուզում հարամեմ հատվածներ մեջբերելով, բայց էն հարցերը, որ էդ մարդը տալիս էր ու մարդկանց ռեակցիան էդ ամենին էնքան բնական էր նկարած, որ լրիվ, անմնացորդ հավատում էիր, որ հենց էդպես ա  :Smile:

----------

Աթեիստ (22.04.2014), Արամ (21.04.2014), Ռուֆուս (22.04.2014)

----------


## BOBO

վերջնա )))

----------

Արամ (23.04.2014)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ասում ա. "Girl had her monthly once in gym class, there goes Lester fainting again..."  :Jpit:

----------

LisBeth (24.04.2014), մարիօ (24.04.2014)

----------


## Գյուլխ

Սերիալը նայեցի Արամի խորհրդով: Նայելից ֆայմեցի, որ կարող ա վսյոտակի Կոեններն են նկարել, որտև մենակ իրանք կարան ամբողջ գործի մեջ մի հատ ադեկվատ մարդ չդնեն: Բոլորը աննոռմալ են: Գնահատականը 10/10: Սպասենք հաջորդ սերիաներին: Մեծ հույսեր եմ կապում:

----------

Աթեիստ (24.04.2014), Արամ (24.04.2014), Ռուֆուս (24.04.2014)

----------


## John

վերջը download արեցի, lostfilm-ի թարգմանությամբ, մնում տրամադրվեմ նայեմ:

----------


## Աթեիստ

ժող, բայց Մոլլիի ի՞նչն ա աննորմալ։ Արդեն մի քանի հոգի նշեց, որ սաղ աննորմալ են, ինձ սկսում ա թվալ, որ ես ինչ որ բան բաց եմ թողել։

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Սերիալը նայեցի Արամի խորհրդով: Նայելից ֆայմեցի, որ կարող ա վսյոտակի Կոեններն են նկարել, որտև մենակ իրանք կարան ամբողջ գործի մեջ մի հատ ադեկվատ մարդ չդնեն: Բոլորը աննոռմալ են: Գնահատականը 10/10: Սպասենք հաջորդ սերիաներին: Մեծ հույսեր եմ կապում:


Իրականում Քոենները ընդամենը սերիալի պրոդյուսերներն են, մնացած հարցերում իրենք չեն խառնվում:



> ժող, բայց Մոլլիի ի՞նչն ա աննորմալ։ Արդեն մի քանի հոգի նշեց, որ սաղ աննորմալ են, ինձ սկսում ա թվալ, որ ես ինչ որ բան բաց եմ թողել։


Մոլլին միջներից ամենանորմալն ա, ոնց որ ֆիլմում էր մենակ Մարջը: Միակ տարբերությունը Մարջի ու Մոլլի միջև էն էր, որ Մարջը 8 ամսեկան հղի էր, չնայած Մոլլին էլ երևի թե կհասցնի, դեմը դեռ 8 սերիա կա  :Jpit: 

Ժող կինոն էլ նայեք, գլուխգործոց ա  :Smile:

----------


## John

> վերջը download արեցի, lostfilm-ի թարգմանությամբ, մնում տրամադրվեմ նայեմ:


նայեցի... վատը չէր սկզբի համար, որ ավելի չթուլացնեն՝ կնայվի

----------

Աթեիստ (24.04.2014), Ռուֆուս (24.04.2014)

----------


## LisBeth

> Իրականում Քոենները ընդամենը սերիալի պրոդյուսերներն են, մնացած հարցերում իրենք չեն խառնվում:
> 
> 
> Մոլլին միջներից ամենանորմալն ա, ոնց որ ֆիլմում էր մենակ Մարջը: Միակ տարբերությունը Մարջի ու Մոլլի միջև էն էր, որ Մարջը 8 ամսեկան հղի էր, չնայած Մոլլին էլ երևի թե կհասցնի, դեմը դեռ 8 սերիա կա 
> 
> *Ժող կինոն էլ նայեք, գլուխգործոց ա*


հա նայեք, վերջն ա, ես ուզում էի կինոն նայեմ հետո սերիալը, չստացվեց: Բայց պարզվեց դրա կարիքը չկար: Նույն "անասուն" մթնոլորտն էր, սիրում եմ... եթե նայած էլ լինեի, սերալից սպասելիքներս հաստատ կարդարանային:

----------

Ռուֆուս (24.04.2014)

----------


## մարիօ

+1 նայող  :Love:

----------

Alphaone (25.04.2014), Արամ (24.04.2014), Ռուֆուս (25.04.2014)

----------


## Վահե-91

երկրորդ սերիան դուրս ա եկել ռուսերենով`
http://nnm-club.me/forum/viewtopic.php?t=778716
մնում ա համբերեմ մինչև վաղը գործից գամ, նայեմ  :Sad:

----------


## Աթեիստ

http://filmix.net/serialy/88052-farg...rial-2014.html

3 տարբեր թարգմանությամբ։

----------


## Վահե-91

6֊րդ սերիան ամենատպավորիչն էր, մինչև հիմա տեսածներից  :Shok:

----------

Գյուլխ (25.05.2014), Ռուֆուս (24.05.2014)

----------


## Արամ

> 6֊րդ սերիան ամենատպավորիչն էր, մինչև հիմա տեսածներից


հա հլը ուշքի չեմ եկել

----------


## Գյուլխ

ոնց ջոկում եմ, պիստալետը գցեց ախպոր տղու սունկեն, մտածելով, որ նա (ամենայն հավանականությամբ) դպրոցում կհանի: Ու ըտեղ եղբոր զենքերի արսենալը կդուրս գա ջրի երես: Ինձ թվում ա սա ա բացատրությունը, որովհետև նայեց, որ պատրոն չլինի և այլն:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Գյուլխ ջան, գրելուց առաջ հաշվի առ, որ ահագին մարդ կա, որ հըլը էդ սերիան չի նայել։ Ստեղ 2 տարբերակ կա։

1. Սպոյլեր չգրել։
2. Եթե գրելու ցանկություն զսպել չի լինում, գրել [spoiler]  [/spoiler] տեգերի մեջ, ու զգուշացնել, որ մեջը սպոյլեր կա։

Սենց՝

 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*Մարդասպանը շոֆեռն ա։

----------

Գյուլխ (27.05.2014)

----------


## insider

Չէի լսել էս սերիալի մասին: Ու էսքան դրական արձագանքներից հետո հաստատ նայելու եմ:
Ֆարգոյի ֆանատներին երկու հարց ունեմ:
1.Ֆիլմը չեմ դիտել: Ինչից սկսեմ. ֆիլմի՞ց, թե՞ սերիալից:
2.Որ թարգմանությամբ նայե՞մ newstudio, Lostfilm թե Кубик в кубе: Գիտեմ օրիգինալով ամենակայֆն ա, բայց դե ...

Սպասում եմ խորհրդի, որ փլեյը սեղմեմ  :Smile:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Չէի լսել էս սերիալի մասին: Ու էսքան դրական արձագանքներից հետո հաստատ նայելու եմ:
> Ֆարգոյի ֆանատներին երկու հարց ունեմ:
> 1.Ֆիլմը չեմ դիտել: Ինչից սկսեմ. ֆիլմի՞ց, թե՞ սերիալից:
> 2.Որ թարգմանությամբ նայե՞մ newstudio, Lostfilm թե Кубик в кубе: Գիտեմ օրիգինալով ամենակայֆն ա, բայց դե ...
> 
> Սպասում եմ խորհրդի, որ փլեյը սեղմեմ


Մենակ առաջին հարցին կարող եմ պատասխանել, կապ չունի որից ես սկսում, ֆիլմի ու սերիալի միակ ընդհանրությունները անունն է, ժանրը ու մթնոլորտը, մնացած ամեն ինչը՝ սյուժե, դերասաններ և այլն, լրիվ տարբեր են: Բայց երկուսն էլ գլուխգործոց են  :Smile:

----------

insider (25.05.2014), Աթեիստ (25.05.2014)

----------


## Alphaone

ես գնալով սիրահարվում եմ սցենարին, ամեն դիալոգ, ամեն դրվագ ահավոր լավն ա  :Smile:

----------

մարիօ (26.05.2014)

----------


## Գյուլխ

> Չէի լսել էս սերիալի մասին: Ու էսքան դրական արձագանքներից հետո հաստատ նայելու եմ:
> Ֆարգոյի ֆանատներին երկու հարց ունեմ:
> 1.Ֆիլմը չեմ դիտել: Ինչից սկսեմ. ֆիլմի՞ց, թե՞ սերիալից:
> 2.Որ թարգմանությամբ նայե՞մ newstudio, Lostfilm թե Кубик в кубе: Գիտեմ օրիգինալով ամենակայֆն ա, բայց դե ...
> 
> Սպասում եմ խորհրդի, որ փլեյը սեղմեմ



Ըստ ինձ ամենից լավ lostfilm-ի թարգմանությունն ա, որովհետև բնագրին շատ մոտ ա: Համել ավելի շուտ են գցում lostfilm-ինը:

----------

Freeman (28.05.2014)

----------


## impression

հումորը էնքան կանխատեսելի ու թույլ ա սերիալում, որ հիմա էս թեման եմ կարդում, ու ինձ թվում ա էդ սերիալի միակ հումորը ձեր էս հիացած գնահատականներն են
ախր շատ պարզունակ հումորներ են

աբսուրդի պահով բան չեմ կարող ասել, թույն աբսուրդ են ապահովել, ու ինձ մենակ էդ ա ստիպում նայել, ու մեկ էլ մի քանի սերիա արդեն նայած լինելու փաստը

բայց որ դնում ու աշխարհի մնացած սաղ սերիալների հետ համեմատում եք ու Ֆարգոն հաղթում ա, էդ արդեն բացարձակ չեմ կարողանում հասկանալ

սցենարը բավականին պրիմիտիվ ա, էլի ամեն երկրորդ բառը կարողանում ես գուշակել, ոնց որ վատ ոտանավորի կամ երգի ամեն երկրորդ հանգն ես գուշակում, ու էլի եմ ասում, վիճակը փրկում ա մենակ ԱԲՈՒՐԴը, որը կարողացել են ներկայացնել

----------

John (19.06.2014), Lusina (16.06.2014)

----------


## Alphaone

> հումորը էնքան կանխատեսելի ու թույլ ա սերիալում, որ հիմա էս թեման եմ կարդում, ու ինձ թվում ա էդ սերիալի միակ հումորը ձեր էս հիացած գնահատականներն են
> ախր շատ պարզունակ հումորներ են
> 
> աբսուրդի պահով բան չեմ կարող ասել, թույն աբսուրդ են ապահովել, ու ինձ մենակ էդ ա ստիպում նայել, ու մեկ էլ մի քանի սերիա արդեն նայած լինելու փաստը
> 
> բայց որ դնում ու աշխարհի մնացած սաղ սերիալների հետ համեմատում եք ու Ֆարգոն հաղթում ա, էդ արդեն բացարձակ չեմ կարողանում հասկանալ
> 
> սցենարը բավականին պրիմիտիվ ա, էլի ամեն երկրորդ բառը կարողանում ես գուշակել, ոնց որ վատ ոտանավորի կամ երգի ամեն երկրորդ հանգն ես գուշակում, ու էլի եմ ասում, վիճակը փրկում ա մենակ ԱԲՈՒՐԴը, որը կարողացել են ներկայացնել


Լիլ, ե սսերիալ քիչ եմ նայել,մ որ համեմատեմ, էս էլ նայել ստիպեցին հիացական գնահատականները, բայց էն մարդասպանի անմեղություն արտահայտող կերպարն ինձ մի այլ կարգի դուր ա եկել: Հենց էդ պրիմիտիվությունը, աբսուրդը, զավեշտը, դերասանների խաղը տանում ա...

----------


## impression

> Լիլ, ե սսերիալ քիչ եմ նայել,մ որ համեմատեմ, էս էլ նայել ստիպեցին հիացական գնահատականները, բայց էն մարդասպանի անմեղություն արտահայտող կերպարն ինձ մի այլ կարգի դուր ա եկել: Հենց էդ պրիմիտիվությունը, աբսուրդը, զավեշտը, դերասանների խաղը տանում ա...


Ալֆա ջան, քեզ կարա դուր գա, որտև, ոնց ասեցիր, սերիալ քիչ ես նայել, ու սերիալների վրա չխանգարված մարդուն Ֆարգոն կարա թվա սուպեր սերիալ, էդ ինձ համար լրիվ հասկանալի ա, բայց երբ որ ժամանակի մեծ մասը ծախսում ես հազար տեսակի սերիալներ նայելու վրա, ուզած-չուզած մոտդ ձևավորվում ա պահանջկոտություն, քեզ արդեն հաց ու պանրով գոհացնել չի լինի, դու սպասում ես քո սև ձկնկիթին, ու երբ բերում են ձկնկիթի տուփը, բացում, իսկ ներսում ոչ թե սև ձկնկիթ ա լինում, այլ կիլկիի աչք /ինչպես սիրված անեկդոտում/, ապա համային տարբերությունը զգում ես մենակ էն դեպքում, եթե ձկնկիթի համը գիտես  :Wink: 

հնարավոր ա, որ լիամետրաժ ֆիլմը իրոք լավն ա շատ, խոստանում եմ մոտ օրերս նայել ու կարծիք ասել, անգամ խոստանում եմ վեցերոդ սերիան էլ նայել, որը, ոնց ասեցիք, ամենալավն էր:

----------


## BOBO

9-րդ սերիան վերջն էր :Hands Up: 
 ասում ա գայլին, գառին մեկ էլ խոտը ոնց կարաս անցկացնես գետի մյուս ափ որ իրար չուտեն))

----------


## Alphaone

> Ալֆա ջան, քեզ կարա դուր գա, որտև, ոնց ասեցիր, սերիալ քիչ ես նայել, ու սերիալների վրա չխանգարված մարդուն Ֆարգոն կարա թվա սուպեր սերիալ, էդ ինձ համար լրիվ հասկանալի ա, բայց երբ որ ժամանակի մեծ մասը ծախսում ես հազար տեսակի սերիալներ նայելու վրա, ուզած-չուզած մոտդ ձևավորվում ա պահանջկոտություն, քեզ արդեն հաց ու պանրով գոհացնել չի լինի, դու սպասում ես քո սև ձկնկիթին, ու երբ բերում են ձկնկիթի տուփը, բացում, իսկ ներսում ոչ թե սև ձկնկիթ ա լինում, այլ կիլկիի աչք /ինչպես սիրված անեկդոտում/, ապա համային տարբերությունը զգում ես մենակ էն դեպքում, եթե ձկնկիթի համը գիտես 
> 
> հնարավոր ա, որ լիամետրաժ ֆիլմը իրոք լավն ա շատ, խոստանում եմ մոտ օրերս նայել ու կարծիք ասել, անգամ խոստանում եմ վեցերոդ սերիան էլ նայել, որը, ոնց ասեցիք, ամենալավն էր:


Մի խոսքով, ինձ խաբել, կիլկիի աչք են կերցրել  :LOL:

----------

մարիօ (19.06.2014)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ով ինչ ուզում ա, թող ասի, բայց վերջին սերիան հանճարեղ էր  :Love: 

Ափսոս, էս մեկն էլ պրծավ, իմ ամենասիրած սերիալների եռյակում Ֆարգոն իր արժանի տեղը գրավեց  :Love:

----------

Alphaone (16.10.2014)

----------


## Մուշու

Մռութություն էր !!!! Էն որ ափսոսում ես միանգամից նայես : Ոչ հասարակ սերիալ , մասնավորապես այն փաստը, որ սերիալը նկարահանված է իրական փաստերի հիման վրա , վերջնականապես ամեն ինչ տակնուվար է անում :

----------


## Արամ

> Ոչ հասարակ սերիալ ,* մասնավորապես այն փաստը, որ սերիալը նկարահանված է իրական փաստերի հիման վրա* , վերջնականապես ամեն ինչ տակնուվար է անում :


Մուշու, էդ ընդամենը թրոլ ա  :Jpit:

----------


## Ծյէլեպորտ

Մուշ իրոք դա թրոլ ա ու պրիչյոմ տեղը տեղին , մի հատ հիշի ինչեր կա մեջը կհասկանաս  :LOL:

----------


## Մուշու

> Մուշ իրոք դա թրոլ ա ու պրիչյոմ տեղը տեղին , մի հատ հիշի ինչեր կա մեջը կհասկանաս


 :Sad:   :Sad:  ես ինչ բլոնդինկա վիճակա եղել մոտս  :Sad:   Դե մտածում էի մանյակներ պատահում են , ու կարա ասենք մի մասը իրական լինի :

----------


## John

Բարի գալուստ երկրորդ սեզոն, նոր դերասաններով ու մեծ ակնկալիքներով։

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Առաջին սերիան դուրս եկավ, շատ լավն ա լինելու:

----------


## John

Ես երևի սպասեմ, դուրս գա լրիվ՝ նոր նայեմ, քիչ ա օրը մի սերիայի դոզան  :LOL:

----------


## Մուշու

> Ես երևի սպասեմ, դուրս գա լրիվ՝ նոր նայեմ, քիչ ա օրը մի սերիայի դոզան


Շաբաթը մի սերիա չի՞  :Think:

----------


## John

> Շաբաթը մի սերիա չի՞


Չգիտեմ  :Smile:  ի նկատի ունեի, որ միանգամից 3-4 սերիա կուզենամ նայել:

----------

Մուշու (14.10.2015)

----------


## anhush

Առաջին սեզոնը նայեցի. 
Սկիզբը - առաջին սերիան լավն էր, բնական, նորմալ ու գլխավոր դերասանի դերի լավ կատարումով:  
հետո մինչև 4 սերիա առաջին սերիայի իներցիայով քաշում էր
5-ից արդեն լրիվ անկապացավ: 
մինչև 10 նայեցի որպես արդեն զուտ սպորտային ինտերես... թե գոնե պարզվի ով ով ա ու էտ ֆարգոն որպես վերնագիր ինչ կապ ունի 
ֆանտաստիկ անհավանական վերջ էր որ ամենաք.քլանը գնում ա կպրշկվում ա ամենա-ամենա մարդասպանին  :LOL:  , 
մյուս կողմից էլ  ով որ մի քիչ ուսուսմնասիրել է, ապա կասի որ  ամերիկյան ոչ պրոֆեսիոնալիզմը ու խելառանալը լավ էլ հավանական ա ներկայացված: 
Մի բան ակընհայտ դուրս եկավ, որ գլխավոր քննիչը սուերմոդել չի , այլ  նորմալ ամերիկացի կառուցվածքով պոլիս ա 

Հիմա կամ ու կացի մեջ եմ, երկրորդ սեզոնը սկսեմ թե էլի նույն ֆանտաստիկ անհավանական մարդկային տիպաժներն են.  :Xeloq:

----------


## Անվերնագիր

Ասում եմ, սրանք որ ֆայմեն՝ 4-րդ սեզոնի գլխավոր դերը կտան Գալուստ Սահակյանին: Ախր կռիսը շատ ա է համապատասխանում

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Երրորդ սեզոնը լա՞վն ա, արժի՞ նայել, թե՞ երկրորդի պես էշություն ա։

----------


## Անվերնագիր

> Երրորդ սեզոնը լա՞վն ա, արժի՞ նայել, թե՞ երկրորդի պես էշություն ա։


Ախպեր աչքիս դու էս սերիալը ճիշտ չես նայում, դրա համար էլ էշությունն ա թվում: Էս սերիալի ամբողջ վեհությունը վայելելու համար՝ ամեն սերիան նայելուց առաջ պիտի 3 բաժակ լֆիկի արաղներից խմես:

Երրորդը՝ երկրորդի պեսա

----------

Ռուֆուս (08.09.2017)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ախպեր աչքիս դու էս սերիալը ճիշտ չես նայում, դրա համար էլ էշությունն ա թվում: Էս սերիալի ամբողջ վեհությունը վայելելու համար՝ ամեն սերիան նայելուց առաջ պիտի 3 բաժակ լֆիկի արաղներից խմես:
> 
> Երրորդը՝ երկրորդի պեսա


Ուրեմն չնայա

----------


## Շինարար

Ամենալավը երկրորդ սեզոնն ա, հետո երրորդը որովհետև շատ մտքեր գաղափարներ ֆիլմից ու նախորդ սեզոններից ավելի ընկալելի ա դարձնում, առաջին սեզոնը վերջին տեղում մանավանդ վերջին երկու ձգած երկու սերիան որ ամբողջ սեզոնը քաքմեջ արեցին

----------

